# New composition for mixed ensemble (piano - 4 hands and etc.)



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

I created a new composition for oboe, alto flute, piano (4 hands), cello and double buss. See this link. Sorry for sound. 
You can also read the discussion about my other compositions.


----------

